# Spirit Store Locator Expanded



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

Looks like all the locations are now up for Spirit...

And for the first time ever, Vancouver is on that list!!!! Yahoo!!!


http://www.spirithalloween.com/storelocation.aspx

just scroll down to see it after u hit the link


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

And oddly, nothing within 100 miles of the Dallas area. There's usually at least 3-4. Hmmm?


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

spideranne said:


> And oddly, nothing within 100 miles of the Dallas area. There's usually at least 3-4. Hmmm?


Huh? Dallas isn't a small town!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Nothin' in my area. We always just have Halloween USA, I've never been impreseed with them. I'm guessing Spirit is better?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

They've also apparently relaunched their site design. I love the new layout - a lot more user friendly and a LOT faster.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

You gotta be kidding. Alrighty then....keep your eyes peeled for whomever replaces them.



spideranne said:


> And oddly, nothing within 100 miles of the Dallas area. There's usually at least 3-4. Hmmm?


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

None around me either


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

I looked on the site, and it looks like there will be a store in Edmonton for th first time. There is also an independant Halloween store, that I have been to, and it has some awesome stuff, but I will check out Spirit for sure.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Thats cool there is alots of Spirits!


----------

